
Realtime GLSL Pathtracing (WebGL) - andyonthewings
https://geometrian.com/programming/webgl-pt/
======
tluyben2
Nice work; I remember creating a raytracer of a similar scene for my uni
graphics class begin 90s on a Sparc Station. I thought it was fast then, but
ofcourse it was bizar slow compared and the result looked horrible.

On Chrome 70.0.3538.77 64bit on Windows 10 supersampling 16x16 crashes OpenGL
for me; when reloading the page after that it says it cannot get a rendering
context.

